# USB keyboard

## DNH

I have been trying to get my USB keyboard to work for some time now, but to no avail.  I compiled in input core --> keyboard support and USB + USB HID support and I get the following error on startup and continually:

Apr 18 22:01:42 [kernel] hub.c: port 2, portstatus 301, change 0, 1.5 Mb/s

Apr 18 22:01:42 [kernel] hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 1, 12 Mb/s

Apr 18 22:01:42 [kernel] hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

and it just alternates transfer speeds.  It also says something similar on boot about the port being disabled because of an error, but I have no idea about the cause.  I had it working in slackware 8.0 a week ago, but I have yet to get it to work in gentoo.  Thanks.

p.s. - kernel 2.4.19-r1

----------

## taskara

have you got USB keyboard support enabled in your bios ?

----------

## DNH

no, but I don't think it is an option.  I had it working with the same bios settings about a week ago using slack, so I thnik its a config thing.

----------

## DNH

just as a reference, I was able to get my USB keyboard working by changing kernels back to 2.4.17-r5.  I was reading the kernel development email lists and noticed a bug similar to mine with 2.4.19-r1, so I switched and it's working now.

----------

